# FOR THE SERIOUS BUILDER'S ONLY



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY CYLINDER, SHFT, AND SPRING LOADED. ALL MACHINED.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 How much????


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 04:22 PM~9814940
> *JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY CYLINDER, SHFT, AND SPRING LOADED. ALL MACHINED.
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

no shit , who makes those?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: ARE THEY POSITIONAL OR THEY JUST SPRING BACK UP???


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Fookin nice!!! :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2008, 04:28 PM~9814987
> *:wow:  :wow: ARE THEY POSITIONAL OR THEY JUST SPRING BACK UP???
> *


X2 :0 

i wana know is

how can i use it to make a car hop .....hummmmm


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2008, 04:28 PM~9814987
> *:wow:  :wow: ARE THEY POSITIONAL OR THEY JUST SPRING BACK UP???
> *


hence spring loaded lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looking good. that's a nice design  glad to see some people are actually doing something rather then just talking about it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.how much


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 29 2008, 03:39 PM~9815097
> *hence spring loaded lol
> *


NO I SAW THAT, BUT HE MENTIONED ON THE TOPIC *MOVABLE SUSPENSION*, SO IT SEAMED THAT MAYBE IT COULD BE POSITIONABLE. I GUESS IF WE TAKE THE SPRING OUT :dunno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2008, 04:49 PM~9815206
> *NO I SAW THAT, BUT HE MENTIONED ON THE TOPIC MOVABLE SUSPENSION, SO IT SEAMED THAT MAYBE IT COULD BE POSITIONABLE. I GUESS IF WE TAKE THE SPRING OUT :dunno:
> *


true but then you might as well make your own these would be nice on a lifted 4WD ride with working suspension


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 29 2008, 04:02 PM~9815328
> *true but then you might as well make your own these would be nice on a lifted 4WD ride with working suspension
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Cuanto Carnal???????? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is that the shit J used on the real deal :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 29 2008, 08:14 PM~9816159
> *is that the shit J used on the real deal :0
> *


 :no:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 29 2008, 08:15 PM~9816169
> *:no:
> *


i could see these workin tho, if the springs are somewhat lose and not real tight. the hydro sound comes from the servo, than some sort of cord to pull the cylinder up :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

PRICES YET??


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

thats bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Look at the end of the shaft ! It has like a grove ! What if we made like a thin metal catch item that when you press it down it would catch and keep it flat then press it again and it would release it and let it extend again ! Kinda like an ink pen !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 08:00 PM~9816634
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I WANT SOME :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

mutherfucker those is swweeet :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

are you selling them


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 29 2008, 02:02 PM~9815328
> *true but then you might as well make your own these would be nice on a lifted 4WD ride with working suspension
> *


 :0 :0 hell yea!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jan 29 2008, 07:17 PM~9816835
> *are you selling them
> *


yes... just don't know how much to sell them for. i wan't to keep it cheap.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 09:33 PM~9816954
> *yes... just don't know how much to sell them for.  i wan't to keep it cheap.
> *


20 a set :dunno: thats cheap jm2c


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 29 2008, 07:37 PM~9816995
> *20 a set  :dunno: thats cheap jm2c
> *


more like 10 shipped. :biggrin: still trying to figure how much i payed so i can get a good price for all.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THATS REASONIBLE


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

These are nice Biggs...positionable or not. Regardless of the price...put me down for a couple sets when you ready to sell! Thx!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 09:40 PM~9817024
> *more like 10 shipped. :biggrin: still trying to figure how much i payed so i can get a good price for all.
> *


ill get a set from you for the dub ,its worth it to me ill pm you for your info


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so is a set 2 or 4 ?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 29 2008, 08:18 PM~9817319
> *so is a set 2 or 4 ?
> *


4


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 I'll take a couple of sets Biggs! I'll pm u later this week for ue addy bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can u get smaller ones for the front?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ILL TAKE 2 SETS TO ILL PM YOU IN A FEW DAYS ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 29 2008, 08:24 PM~9817382
> *can u get smaller ones for the front?
> *


i took one apart and dremeled it down smaller it look's good. who ever get's some i will send them an extra one to mess with so they won't fuck up the set. the cap is pressure fitted to the cylinder need's a lil pressure to be taken apart.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 07:40 PM~9817024
> *more like 10 shipped. :biggrin: still trying to figure how much i payed so i can get a good price for all.
> *


OO OOO i want some too. just let me know when its a for sure thing on the price.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DID I SAY THEY ARE MADE FROM STAINLESS. AND CAN BE POLISHED TO A CHROME FINISH. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

JUST MAKE US QUIVER EVEN MORE..


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

they are bad ass awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

they are bad ass awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 01:22 PM~9814940
> *JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY CYLINDER, SHFT, AND SPRING LOADED. ALL MACHINED.
> 
> 
> ...


yea..... realized that after i looked again... :biggrin: that end comes off fairly easy?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 29 2008, 08:43 PM~9817570
> *yea..... realized that after i looked again...  :biggrin:  that end comes off fairly easy?
> *


YEAH YOU CAN TAKE IT OFF BUT BE REAL CAREFULL YOU DON'T BEND IT. THEN JUST GRIND IT DOWN CLEAN IT UP AND SLIDE THE REST BACK IN. THAT'S WHY I'LL SEND 2 EXTRA WITH EACH ORDER JUST IN CASE THEY FUCK 1 UP. :biggrin: THEY CAN FUCK UP THE EXTRA ONE'S. TILL THEY GET IT RIGHT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

so when will we get the price info officially and the paypal info


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 29 2008, 08:53 PM~9817704
> *so when will we get the price info officially and the paypal info
> *


or addy, sorry i dont have a paypal


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 29 2008, 10:55 PM~9817733
> *or addy, sorry i dont have a paypal
> *


x2 is m/o good for you


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

US POSTAL MONEY ORDER IS THE BEST WAY TO GO.. AND BEFORE I FORGET PLEASE SPECIFY IF YOU WANT LONGER SHAFT IN THE REAR I ONLY GO A FEW OF THOSE LEFT.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

count me in man how much are they let me know man i want some man


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn, I'll take a set as well homie. This would be PERFECT for my project I got in the making!!!! :thumbsup: Whats your paypal address? Gonz


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I DON'T HAVE PAY PAL HOMIE. ONLY TWINN HAS IT. POSTAL MONEY ORDER IS FINE. IM GOOD FOR IT.  PM ME GUY'S AND I'LL GIVE YOU MY ADDY.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL I GOT TO DO NOW, IS HAVE DOUGH MAKE SOME CUP'S FOR THE CYLINDER'S
:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 10:52 PM~9818464
> *ALL I GOT TO DO NOW, IS HAVE DOUGH MAKE SOME CUP'S FOR THE CYLINDER'S
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

i want longer ones in the back :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 29 2008, 10:02 PM~9818583
> *:0
> 
> i want longer ones in the back  :cheesy:
> *


YOU GOT IT... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :loco: :loco:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 09:47 PM~9818393
> *I DON'T HAVE PAY PAL HOMIE. ONLY TWINN HAS IT.  POSTAL MONEY ORDER IS FINE. IM GOOD FOR IT.   PM ME GUY'S AND I'LL GIVE YOU MY ADDY.
> *


Sweet.... I know my m.o. will be in good hands.... So is it $10 shipped? Hopefully you still got some by Friday, thats when I'll mail my m.o. out. Thanks, Gonz


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

you got any eyelets you can slide over the cylinders? would they catch the part at the bottom of it :dunno:


----------



## NesSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

MR. BIGGS, I know what we want to you them for but what are they really for?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 29 2008, 10:20 PM~9818766
> *Sweet....  I know my m.o. will be in good hands.... So is it $10 shipped? Hopefully you still got some by Friday, thats when I'll mail my m.o. out. Thanks, Gonz
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NesSmith_@Jan 29 2008, 10:23 PM~9818791
> *MR. BIGGS, I know what we want to you them for but what are they really for?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 30 2008, 12:21 AM~9818773
> *you got any eyelets you can slide over the cylinders? would they catch the part at the bottom of it :dunno:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 29 2008, 10:27 PM~9818846
> *
> *


YOU MEAN THE DOUNUT.


----------



## NesSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

My bad what I meant to say is what is the actual use for them,or did you have them made for cylinders?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NesSmith_@Jan 29 2008, 10:31 PM~9818882
> *My bad what I meant to say is what is the actual use for them,or did you have them made for cylinders?
> *


MY HOMIE MAKE'S THEM WHERE HE WORK'S. WHAT THEY ARE FOR DIDN'T ASK HIM.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2008, 12:30 AM~9818876
> *YOU MEAN THE DOUNUT.
> *


does it have them, i dont know if its just the cylinders or if theres more with it, i was tryin to see the size of them to see what would need done for the spring to fit when mounted, not the springs inside, the coils


----------



## NesSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

My bad ,what I meant was what is the actual use for them, or did you have them made?


----------



## NesSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks bro, just to let everyone know I'll figure this computer shit out eventually!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 29 2008, 10:34 PM~9818913
> *does it have them, i dont know if its just the cylinders or if theres more with it, i was tryin to see the size of them to see what would need done for the spring to fit when mounted, not the springs inside, the coils
> *


I SEEN SOME REAL SMALL ONE'S THE OTHER DAY JUST CAN'T REMEMBER WHERE BUT THEY LOOK LIKE THEY WILL FIT. REAL SMALL WASHER'S


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2008, 12:58 AM~9819079
> *I SEEN SOME REAL SMALL ONE'S THE OTHER DAY JUST CAN'T REMEMBER WHERE BUT THEY LOOK LIKE THEY WILL FIT. REAL SMALL WASHER'S
> *


alright cool. i might grab a set, finally got a job again after bein laid off for 4 months :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

They look excellent!! They look very similar to those stift/ cylinders they use on linkages for steel watch straps. Those are spring loaded as well and come in a wide variety of shapes I have a bunch of those but I couldn't do anything with it because the spring basically makes it impossible to use. Now, if you could make it snap than that would be really cool.
These look really good!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 30 2008, 12:15 AM~9819722
> *They look excellent!! They look very similar to those stift/ cylinders they use on linkages  for steel watch straps. Those are spring loaded as well and come in a wide variety of shapes I have a bunch of those but I couldn't do anything with it because the spring basically makes it impossible to use. Now, if you could make it snap than that would be really cool.
> These look really good!
> *


THANK'S  
I WILL TRY AND MAKE THE STOP FOR THEM. I JUST GOT THEM TODAY SO I WILL TAKE APART A FEW OF THEM AND TINKER WITH THEM.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Ehh server hick up? :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Another one? :angry:

Ryan....can you clean up my mess? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo biggs those things r like drugs i need them man or ill go insane how much do u want 4 them


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 09:50 AM~9820989
> *yo biggs those things r like drugs i need them man or ill go insane how much do u want 4 them
> *


Read the thread they are listed at $10 shipped! :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool where do is send the cash cuz im in


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 09:53 AM~9821010
> *cool where do is send the cash cuz im in
> *


  Again Read The Thread It clearly states PM Biggs for his addy!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 08:53 AM~9821010
> *cool where do is send the cash cuz im in
> *


SHIT YOU ONLY LIVE LIKE 10 MIN AWAY I'LL TAKE THEM TO YOU OR DROP THEM OFF WITH JOE AT PEGASUS. I'LL SAVE YOU THE STAMP. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool i live in fontana how do i pay u man


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 05:03 PM~9824716
> *cool i live in fontana how do i pay u man
> *


PM ME AND WE CAN TALK...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I knew I've seen those pins before... :biggrin: those are probe pins also known as pogo pins used for testing electronics. Come in a wide variety of shapes.
Got to get me a bunch I think I can make them work with my real dael setup.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2008, 09:47 AM~9830786
> *I knew I've seen those pins before... :biggrin: those are probe pins also known as pogo pins used for testing electronics. Come in a wide variety of shapes.
> Got to get me a bunch I think I can make them work with my real dael setup.
> *


that's what im doing right now. i just soldered a thin hard line to the shaft and it pulls it in and out real nice. all i need to do is connect it to my lil servo in the trunk and i will have working suspention. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2008, 03:31 PM~9833014
> *that's what im doing right now.  i just soldered a thin hard line to the shaft and it pulls it in and out real nice.  all i need to do is connect it to my lil servo in the trunk and i will have working suspention. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 06:40 PM~9817024
> *more like 10 shipped. :biggrin: still trying to figure how much i payed so i can get a good price for all.
> *


sounds good! once it's available i want one.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2008, 03:31 PM~9833014
> *that's what im doing right now.  i just soldered a thin hard line to the shaft and it pulls it in and out real nice.  all i need to do is connect it to my lil servo in the trunk and i will have working suspention. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn! let me know if it works, i might want one of my sets like that!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2008, 11:47 AM~9830786
> *I knew I've seen those pins before... :biggrin: those are probe pins also known as pogo pins used for testing electronics. Come in a wide variety of shapes.
> Got to get me a bunch I think I can make them work with my real dael setup.
> *


once i seen these, i thought this might be how you done yours, but ryan said it wasnt, so fill me in with your setupnow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Here we go guy's got it all figured out ... i just ran some basic wire and held it in place with the spring. this is what i got when i did that. so Once i solder a nice hard line to the shaft it will be much smoother and retrackt much better. BUT IT WORK'S ... :biggrin: ALL YOU WOULD NEED WAS SOME FINE ALUMINUM TUBING TO RUN FROM THE CYLINDER TO THE SERVO CLAMP THEM BOTH DOWN AND THERE YOU HAVE IT WORKING HYDROS. YOU KNOW FOR DAM SURE THAT'S GOING TO BE MY NEXT PROJECT ON MY NEXT BIG RIG. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

I F-N NEW YOU CAN USE IT FOR THAT ! DAMN I MIGHT GET MORE FROM YOU NOW.
GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Thats tight Biggs :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

how do you host a video.?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2008, 07:48 PM~9834631
> *how do you host a video.?
> *


no clue :dunno:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

photo bucket


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 31 2008, 05:53 PM~9834678
> *photo bucket
> *


YEAH I TRIED THAT, BUT MINE IS PRIVATE SO IT WONT LET ME DO THAT.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

log in


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

and un lock it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

all i get is music


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2008, 07:33 PM~9835072
> *all i get is music
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NOW TRY IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY SWEET BRO!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 31 2008, 06:40 PM~9835130
> *:biggrin: VERY SWEET BRO!!
> *


I KNEW YOU WOULD APPRECIATE IT....


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NesSmith_@Jan 29 2008, 10:23 PM~9818791
> *MR. BIGGS, I know what we want to you them for but what are they really for?
> *



what the fuck did you just say?

i can't understand a fuckin word of that nonsense.

:uh:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2008, 09:47 AM~9830786
> *I knew I've seen those pins before... :biggrin: those are probe pins also known as pogo pins used for testing electronics. Come in a wide variety of shapes.
> Got to get me a bunch I think I can make them work with my real dael setup.
> *



your still not done with that shit jevries?

dayum they better be pretty badass or i'm gunna be dissapointed

:angry: 




































:biggrin: j/k bro.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good biggs, how much does it take to pull it? that hs55 should pull them with ease, i think you got t he hs55's


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 1 2008, 12:21 AM~9838897
> *looks good biggs, how much does it take to pull it? that hs55 should pull them with ease, i think you got t he hs55's
> *


YUP THAT'S WHAT I GOT THESE HITEC HS 55 FEATHER. I JUST NEED SOM FLUX AND FINE WIRE. I'LL PICK SOME UP TODAY AND TEST IT OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 1 2008, 12:21 AM~9838897
> *looks good biggs, how much does it take to pull it? that hs55 should pull them with ease, i think you got t he hs55's
> *


IT DON'T TAKE MUCH. THE HS 55 WILL WORK FINE. IM ON MY WAY TO PEGASUS TO PICK UP THE SERVO TESTER SO I DONT HAVE TO USE A REMOTE CONTROL FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 1 2008, 12:21 AM~9838897
> *looks good biggs, how much does it take to pull it? that hs55 should pull them with ease, i think you got t he hs55's
> *


IT DON'T TAKE MUCH. THE HS 55 WILL WORK FINE. IM ON MY WAY TO PEGASUS TO PICK UP THE SERVO TESTER SO I DONT HAVE TO USE A REMOTE CONTROL FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Jan 31 2008, 10:56 PM~9838129
> *your still not done with that shit jevries?
> 
> dayum they better be pretty badass or i'm gunna be dissapointed
> ...


:biggrin: I've Only just begun, I never dissapoint... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo BIGGS pm me ur addy ill take a set of those bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice biggs----i remember having the convo with you about the real deal and how it worked----the servos could only be tied in one way, this way, i figured we were right abt how they could be used-----glad to see you making it happen------the video there, is that the cylinders your selling?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 1 2008, 12:04 PM~9841775
> *Nice biggs----i remember having the convo with you about the real deal and how it worked----the servos could only be tied in one way, this way, i figured we were right abt how they could be used-----glad to see you making it happen------the video there, is that the cylinders your selling?
> *


yup. :biggrin: 
I just got back from radio shack and picked up all the thing's I need... I will give It a try. It aint Rocket Science you just got to have the right tool's and know how thing's work.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS IS WHAT MY FINISHED CYLINDER WILL LOOK LIKE. JUST GOT TO GO AND GET ME SOME REAL SMALL STAINLESS TUBING. THE WIRE IS 49 STRAND'S OF NYLON COATED STAINLESS STEEL WITH STAINLESS CRIMP BEAD TUBE'S. SO YOU KNOW IT WON'T BREAK, IF IT DOES BREAK IT WILL BE AT 20LBS OR 9KG'S.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hell yeah man.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Double post


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOT THE CYLINDER ALL DONE. NOW I JUST GOT TO GET 2 MORE SERVOS AND THE TESTER. THEN IT'S ON. :biggrin: HERE IS ANOTHER VIDEO OF HOW SMOOTH IT WORK'S.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 1 2008, 07:11 PM~9844902
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


thank's bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

second that motion :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 1 2008, 08:11 PM~9844902
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


x2 bro!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that shit is nice i gotta try that on my nest project


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I hope this helped all you out...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

you-----are-----the-----man  keep the pics comin bro, cool of you, def appreciated the more the better


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 04:22 PM~9814940
> *JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY CYLINDER, SHFT, AND SPRING LOADED. ALL MACHINED.
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said you are the shit that is sick how much let me know


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 1 2008, 10:09 PM~9846290
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks pretty cool, are you moddin the servos to make them a bit smaller or keepin them the size they come?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 2 2008, 12:55 AM~9847208
> *looks pretty cool, are you moddin the servos to make them a bit smaller or keepin them the size they come?
> *


I WAS GOING TO KEEP THEM BUT THERE AINT TO MUCH SPACE. I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH ONE OF MY HOMIE'S, HE'S A ROBOTICS ENGINEER HE SAID HE HAS SOME REAL SMALL ONE'S HE WILL GET ME. THEY ARE THE SIZE OF A PENCIL IN ROUND AND ABOUT IN INCH LONG HE CALL'S THEM SOME WEIRD ASS NAME. BUT WILL WORK GOOD. I TOLD HIM TO TAKE ME ALL HE COULD. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 2 2008, 03:26 AM~9847339
> *I WAS GOING TO KEEP THEM BUT THERE AINT TO MUCH SPACE.  I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH ONE OF MY HOMIE'S, HE'S A ROBOTICS ENGINEER HE SAID HE HAS SOME REAL SMALL ONE'S HE WILL GET ME.  THEY ARE THE SIZE OF A PENCIL IN ROUND AND ABOUT IN INCH LONG HE CALL'S THEM SOME WEIRD ASS NAME. BUT WILL WORK GOOD.  I TOLD HIM TO TAKE ME ALL HE COULD. :biggrin:
> *


i was lookin at them awhile back, their to much for me, lol.. i seen a few on youtube, but cant find them now, they are pretty small too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

Got my PM??


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

they are like the motors in the zipzap r/c cars they sell at radioshack.they sell the motors seperate in packs.they should have em at your local radio shack.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i want to try that out, but you didn't show up at pegasus so i can get a set from you. let me know when you can get me a setup.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo biggs r u gitting my pms and do u have any updates yet


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 7 2008, 01:03 PM~9887065
> *yo biggs r u gitting my pms and do u have any updates yet
> *


UPDATES ON WHAT...?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

You get my m/o homie?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 7 2008, 07:19 PM~9890050
> *You get my m/o homie?
> *


  YOU SHOULD GET THEM TOMORROW HOMIE AND THANK'S. I HOOKED IT UP. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2008, 10:54 PM~9891790
> * YOU SHOULD GET THEM TOMORROW HOMIE AND THANK'S.  I HOOKED IT UP. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I am now heading home for lunch to check the mail tomorrow!! I'll let you know bro, thanks in advance!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

got mine today! I'll be checking this thread to see how you took em apart!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy: still got some fo me ? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 9 2008, 10:06 PM~9905833
> *got mine today! I'll be checking this thread to see how you took em apart!
> *


i sent you some extra to mess with if not i will post how to take them apart tomorrow. bodine i got some for you too homie.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 10 2008, 12:09 AM~10131355
> *i sent you some extra to mess with if not i will post how to take them apart tomorrow.  bodine i got some for you too homie.
> *


  let me know if ya need my addy , dunno if you have it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 9 2008, 11:12 PM~10131373
> *   let me know if ya need my addy , dunno if you have it
> *


PM ME YOUR ADDY SO I CAN GET THEM OUT TO YOU FOR WHAT I OWE YOU.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey biggs wusup homie ,i tried to take mine apart ,so unsucessfully :biggrin: 
i cut the tops off and pulled the shafts out that way then cut them to size and the work great ,im gonna put them on the 64 im doing in the build off (old school)check it out some time and thanks for the hook up i greatly appreceiate it ,and do you have more ,or can get more


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yo' BIGG. Are these still available? Hollah' back on the PM. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 10 2008, 10:17 AM~10133342
> *hey biggs wusup homie ,i tried to take mine apart ,so unsucessfully  :biggrin:
> i cut the tops off and pulled the shafts out that way then cut them to size and the work great ,im gonna put them on the 64 im doing in the build off (old school)check it out some time and thanks for the hook up i greatly appreceiate it ,and do you have more ,or can get more
> *


I STILL GOT A FEW SET'S LEFT ..AND I WILL SEND A FEW MORE ON THE SIDE SO YOU CAN MESS WITH. GLAD THEY WORKED FOR YOU.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 10 2008, 03:48 PM~10134741
> *I STILL GOT A FEW SET'S LEFT ..AND I WILL SEND A FEW MORE ON THE SIDE SO YOU CAN MESS WITH.  GLAD THEY WORKED FOR YOU.
> *



sweet,!!! same number $ ?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

How much?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 29 2008, 02:02 PM~9815328
> *true but then you might as well make your own these would be nice on a lifted 4WD ride with working suspension
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 09:22 PM~13321377
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAAAAM this topic was a year back almost to date. Pm me your addy bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2009, 06:26 PM~13321420
> *DAAAAM this topic was a year back almost to date.  Pm me your addy bro.
> *


fuck yea.... PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 08:28 PM~13321440
> *fuck yea.... PM SENT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how the hell did i miss this thread very nice work pirmo...... its like the set up i have on the 67..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 18 2009, 06:32 PM~13321495
> *how the hell did i miss this thread very nice work pirmo...... its like the set up i have on the 67..
> *


before i bumped it, the last response to this topic was Posted Mar 11 2008, 12:03 PM


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 08:35 PM~13321553
> *before i bumped it, the last response to this topic was Posted Mar 11 2008, 12:03 PM
> *


hell ya!! thank you rollin you the man brudda!!!!!


----------

